

Ask HN: Looking for a partner for future SaaS startup(s). - hajrice

Hi. I'm looking for a partner to join my friend and I in our future SaaS startup(s). My partners and my background fits the background of a web developer/designer/marketer.<p>We're looking for another Developer or Designer(or both!) to join us. Our startup ideas are mainly focused on Creating a super product and selling it. We endorse the 37signals politics a lot.<p>If you're interested please leave a comment or send me an email at hajrice@gmail.com<p>Thanks! :)
======
joez
Sorry to be a little negative but this is just a little vague: "Creating a
super product and selling it."

Maybe put down some of your ideas. I'm turned off just reading: SUPER product.
The word super makes me think you guys have no direction.

Good luck!

~~~
hajrice
Hey, it's alright. We have a couple of ideas, but not really sure which one to
execute so we'd rather not put any of them down and then turn out douches by
not doing what we said we would. :D

